# large egg sinker molds



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

Anyone know where large egg sinker mold can be bought? I'm looking for 20,22, or 24 ounce sizes.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Destin Half Hitch has a few if they don't have what you want they will order them for you. You can also google them and find them that way.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

*Best place as far as selection and price (for new) that I've found is .....*

http://www.barlowstackle.com/lead-molds.html


----------



## Sergeant Major (Nov 22, 2007)

I have tried google with no luck and barlow's stops at 16 0r 18 oz. I'll try Destin Halfhitch and see if they have any. Thx


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Sergeant Major (12/16/2007)*I have tried google with no luck and barlow's stops at 16 0r 18 oz. I'll try Destin Halfhitch and see if they have any. Thx


*Buy a 20, 22, and 24oz egg sinker and make your own mold with one of these. That's what I'm thinking about doing. A dremel (rotary tool) tool to work the cavity.*

http://www.barlowstackle.com/acb/showdetl.cfm?&DID=6&Product_ID=1515&CATID=59


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

I heard these people will build you a custom mold.

http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=92http://www.do-itmolds.com/category.aspx?c=1


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

scrap bar stock aluminum a piano hinge and a dremel,,,,,,,,,,go at it


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jj (1/3/2008)*I heard these people will build you a custom mold.
> 
> http://www.do-itmolds.com/prodmolds.aspx?c=92<A href="http://www.do-itmolds.com/category.aspx?c=1">[/quote</A>]
> 
> ...


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

You got me. :blush:

At least it's a starting point for him.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *jj (1/17/2008)*You got me. :blush:
> 
> At least it's a starting point for him.


Barlow site...$28.99

Do-It site....$36.00


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Make a top pour mold out of oak. They will be long and skinny, not egg shaped. Pour them with a pull pin so you can have slip sinkers.


----------

